# radioshack deoxit/progold pens on sale



## snakebite (May 24, 2006)

3.99 ea.
everyone who works with electronic devices needs these.
they have streamlight stylus at 4.99 too.


----------



## Monolith (May 24, 2006)

Are these onsale or clearanced?


----------



## Mr_Light (May 24, 2006)

Clearance, yellow tags.


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (May 24, 2006)

:huh2:


----------



## Mr_Light (May 24, 2006)

$3.99 for 1 x deoxit pen.
$3.99 for 1 x progold pen.
$4.99 for 1 x streamlight stylus.


----------



## wquiles (May 24, 2006)

Thanks for the heads-up 

Will


----------



## sgt253 (May 24, 2006)

Wow! I thought I got a good deal from a local Radio Shack that was going out of business. 1 DEOXIT Pen $5.00 and 1 PROGOLD $6.00. Oh well....


----------



## dca2 (May 24, 2006)

Just checked their website:
Deoxit and ProGold pens $3.97
Stylus $4.97


----------



## maverick215 (Jun 9, 2006)

just a heads up... yellow tagged clearance items should be an additional 25 percent off now... so $3 for these pens!!
go get um.


----------



## Trashman (Jun 9, 2006)

maverick215 said:


> just a heads up... yellow tagged clearance items should be an additional 25 percent off now... so $3 for these pens!!
> go get um.




That's just what I came to post! I thought I stop in a different Radio Shack today to see if I could pick up another Stylus and when I found out about the %25 percent off, I bought the last two, 1 Progold and 1 Deoxit pen, and 1 Dirt Devil detailing vacuum, all for less than $27 (after taxes!) The Styluses came out to $3.73 a piece, and the Progold/Deoxit pens were only $2.99! 

Go snap 'em up!


----------



## vortechs (Jun 10, 2006)

maverick215 said:


> just a heads up... yellow tagged clearance items should be an additional 25 percent off now... so $3 for these pens!!
> go get um.


 
I just got 2 Deoxit and 2 ProGold pens for $2.98 each ($3.97 -25%). I needed to ask for the 25% promotion discount on clearance merchandise. 

I also got two yellow Coleman 1million candlepower spotlights for $3.73 each ($4.97 -25%) and some Lube Gel w Teflon for $0.73 ($0.97 -25%).


----------



## JNewell (Jun 11, 2006)

How long is this additional discount good for?


----------



## N162E (Jun 11, 2006)

vortechs said:


> I just got 2 Deoxit and 2 ProGold pens for $2.98 each ($3.97 -25%). I needed to ask for the 25% promotion discount on clearance merchandise.


 I had exactly the same experience buying 3 of each, $18.00. They also said today is the last day of the sale.


----------



## greg_in_canada (Jun 11, 2006)

Would anyone want to buy a pen for me and mail it to me in Canada? (Unless they can't be sent through the mail.)

Thanks - Greg


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Jun 13, 2006)

What exactly do these pens do? I know that you are supposed to rub them on the contacts of a light, but could anyone explain exactly how to do it, and what it does afterwards?


----------



## lebox97 (Jun 13, 2006)

from their website...www.caig.com

*"DeoxIT® GOLD* (formerly ProGold), is a unique conditioning solution that improves conductivity and provides long-lasting protection on gold, base metals and other precious metal contacts and connections (gold, silver, rhodium, copper, bronze, nickel, etc.).* Use on plated connectors, contacts and metal surfaces for maximum performance and protection.* Recommended for critical applications where only slight cleaning action is necessary. If the surface looks clean, applying DeoxIT contact cleaner first is usually not necessary. DeoxIT® GOLD is designed to dissolve small amounts of oxidation. Apply DeoxIT® GOLD after DeoxIT® contact cleaner on plated metal surfaces, except where noted with DeoxIT® SHIELD below. The more critical the connection or part, especially low current applications, DeoxIT® GOLD should be the final step. For reference, DeoxIT® GOLD has approximately 0.5% cleaning action.


KEY FEATURES:
 Improves Conductivity
 Maintains Optimum Signal Quality
 Protects Base Metals from Oxidation
 Prevents Dendrite and Fretting Corrosion
 Forms Protective Anti-Tarnishing Layer
 Reduces Arcing, RFI and Intermittent Connections
 Reduces Wear and Abrasion
 Temperature Range, -45 C to +240 C"


----------



## Monolith (Jun 13, 2006)

adirondackdestroyer said:


> What exactly do these pens do? I know that you are supposed to rub them on the contacts of a light, but could anyone explain exactly how to do it, and what it does afterwards?


If you want to see what it does, take a low voltage incandescent bulb and hook it up to a battery (like a AA, C, or D, etc.). Note the brightness. Now take your pen and coat both terminals of the battery and wipe clean (slightly buff if you get my drift). Now hook the bulb back up. You should note that the light is now brighter than it was before.


----------



## vortechs (Jun 14, 2006)

greg_in_canada said:


> Would anyone want to buy a pen for me and mail it to me in Canada? (Unless they can't be sent through the mail.)
> 
> Thanks - Greg



Hi Greg, 

You might be able to order one on Radio Shack's website. 

I'll see if I can get some extras at one of the local stores.


----------



## vortechs (Jun 18, 2006)

greg_in_canada said:


> Would anyone want to buy a pen for me and mail it to me in Canada? (Unless they can't be sent through the mail.)
> 
> Thanks - Greg


 
Hi Greg, 

I got some extra pens from a local Radio Shack. Were you looking for the Deoxit pen, the ProGold pen, or both?


----------



## greg_in_canada (Jun 19, 2006)

Thanks Vortechs. I got some on the way thanks to another friendly CPFer so I'm all set. I guess I should have updated my WTB posting.

Cheers - Greg


----------



## eluminator (Jun 19, 2006)

Monolith said:


> If you want to see what it does, take a low voltage incandescent bulb and hook it up to a battery (like a AA, C, or D, etc.). Note the brightness. Now take your pen and coat both terminals of the battery and wipe clean (slightly buff if you get my drift). Now hook the bulb back up. You should note that the light is now brighter than it was before.



Have you tried wiping the battery contacts with alcohol to remove the oil and dirt?

I can see this stuff would be good for copper contacts, because the copper oxidizes. If your gold is oxidizing you have more serious problems 

My guess is it doesn't do anything for the nickel plated contacts on my NiMH cells either, that an alcohol wipe wouldn't do. Some day I should get some of this miracle juice and run a test.


----------



## tvman (Jun 21, 2006)

Got 1 deoxit and 2 progold pens during the extra 25% sale as well as 5 streamlight stylus. Anybody know where to get aaaa nimh's for these? RS had the alkies for $4 for 2 pk. thanks.


----------



## N162E (Jun 23, 2006)

tvman said:


> Got 1 deoxit and 2 progold pens during the extra 25% sale as well as 5 streamlight stylus. Anybody know where to get aaaa nimh's for these? RS had the alkies for $4 for 2 pk. thanks.


Botach is the place for AAAAs


----------



## ks_physicist (Jul 6, 2006)

I dropped by RS today, having totally forgotten about this thread, and then I saw the penlight.

I ended up getting:

1 LED Penlight, $4.97
1 DeOXit pen, $1.97
1 Nibbling tool, $3.97 (Needed this for so long...)
2 Garrity LED keychain lights, $1.98/ea


I wandered around the store for fifteen minutes looking at clearance/sale items. Would you believe that some of their regular prices are starting to be competitive with other stores? Specifically USB flash drives.

Might have to go back tomorrow...

Jim


----------



## petrev (Jul 6, 2006)

vortechs said:


> Hi Greg,
> 
> I got some extra pens from a local Radio Shack. Were you looking for the Deoxit pen, the ProGold pen, or both?



Hi Vortechs

If you still have a ProGold pen spare and would like to post it to UK that would be great -PM to let me know the PP amount if you can do it.

Thanks Pete


----------



## InfidelCastro (Jul 6, 2006)

I went to Radioshack about a month ago to get this deal. I got a couple Progold, a Deoxit and a dexit/progold combo thing and three penlights. The penlights were the posted price, but the progold/deoxit pens and combo was not quite as cheap, but still about half price so I got them. I can't find one of the progold pens I bought! Arrghh.. anyways then I got the bad news that the store was closing on Sat. So, they've been closed a few weeks now... At least there's still a south store. They gave me a $10 off coupon for any purchases over $20 as well. Unfortunetly the south store is geared more towards being a Walmart electronics section than an electronics store.


----------



## freeze12 (Jul 7, 2006)

Well here in Buffalo,Ny I went out yesterday & snagged 5-Progold pens $2.97 each and 5-Deoxit pens $1.97 each!!!


----------



## vortechs (Jul 14, 2006)

I picked up a couple more of each but I think that all the stores in my area are now out of the DeOxit and ProGold pens.

I sent petrev a set last Monday. I hope the arrive in good condition.


----------



## leeleefocus (Jul 14, 2006)

I would like 2 deoxit pens and 2 progold pens. Is there anyone willing to send me these as i have a hard time getting them in the UK. I will send payment by paypal with cleared funds so there will be no paypal charges. Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Kryosphinx (Jul 14, 2006)

If anyone is willing to help me get one of each, that would be awfully kind of them. RS doesn't have them anywhere near me.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 14, 2006)

Kryosphinx said:


> If anyone is willing to help me get one of each, that would be awfully kind of them. RS doesn't have them anywhere near me.


Try ordering them at the stores. Free shipping.


----------



## tvman (Jul 15, 2006)

From my past experience about 5 years ago, ordering from the store and delivery to the store was free shipping. They found me 3 of an $15 clearanced Maha 777 clone (RS 23-410 except with higher temp cut off) within the store region both instate and out of state. They were transferred to the local store. I picked them up at the store and no shipping charges. They should at least not charge any shipping with transfers within the state. It may somewhat depend on the manager but I found a good one.


----------



## mpk (Jul 15, 2006)

I picked up a set of deoxit and progold a few weeks ago, but at half price. It seems like some of you are able to get a better deal  There was only one or two left, probably none now in the store.


----------



## tvman (Jul 16, 2006)

From an RS closing store, I picked up 2 ProGold pens and 3 deoxit pens for $2 each. Also got 2 2pks 3000mah nimh C ($3.60 each) and one 2pk of 2000mah nicad C ($1.60).


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Jul 16, 2006)

Nice price,


Too bad these arent available here in Norway.
And it looks like RS wont ship here...

Anyone care to help me get some of those Deoxit/Progold pens.
Whichever one is best.


I would need about 4 pens.


*Edit:*
Found!
Thanks Vortechs:bow:


Benny


----------



## vortechs (Jul 17, 2006)

There were some available over in the Non-Lights B/S/T forum: 
http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=125437

It looks like they went pretty fast.


----------



## petrev (Jul 19, 2006)

vortechs said:


> I picked up a couple more of each but I think that all the stores in my area are now out of the DeOxit and ProGold pens.
> 
> I sent petrev a set last Monday. I hope the arrive in good condition.



Hi All

Big Thanks to Vortechs for posting me a set of pens - difficult to find here in Blighty. :goodjob: Arrived safe and sound + remarkably quickly. 

Cheers to Vortechs and CPF
Pete


----------



## mpk (Jul 21, 2006)

I'm a newbie at all this, but I thought my pens were duds. They seemed like dry sharpie markers. It turns out that you have to press down on the tip before the fluid flows.

Just in case another noob is about to try the pens  Don't toss them, they probably are not dry


----------



## vortechs (Jul 22, 2006)

mpk said:


> I'm a newbie at all this, but I thought my pens were duds. They seemed like dry sharpie markers. It turns out that you have to press down on the tip before the fluid flows.
> 
> Just in case another noob is about to try the pens  Don't toss them, they probably are not dry


 
Thanks mpk, that is very good advice.


----------



## snakebite (Jul 23, 2006)

i just got a few more at a local store i had cleaned out a few weeks back.
i guess ft.worth still has stock.
i am going to hit a few more today and clean em out again.


----------



## GregWormald (Jul 23, 2006)

Snakebite (or anyone else)-If you're willing to post one of each to Australia I will be happy to paypal your costs--such things never seem to make it down here.
Greg


----------



## vortechs (Jul 23, 2006)

GregWormald said:


> Snakebite (or anyone else)-If you're willing to post one of each to Australia I will be happy to paypal your costs--such things never seem to make it down here.
> Greg


 
Sure, no problem. I'll send you a PM.


----------



## ciam (Jul 23, 2006)

I would very much like a pair (cleaner and gold) and preferrably two pairs. Any available? I'm from Canada, and the last time I checked, a tube of 5 oz Deoxit Gold sells for C$29.99 here.... Crazy.


----------



## vortechs (Jul 23, 2006)

ciam said:


> I would very much like a pair (cleaner and gold) and preferrably two pairs. Any available? I'm from Canada, and the last time I checked, a tube of 5 oz Deoxit Gold sells for C$29.99 here.... Crazy.


 
Note that the DeOxit or ProGold pens contain 6 ml, according to the package. They weight about 0.4 oz each. 

I have extras. I'll send you a PM.


----------



## GregWormald (Jul 24, 2006)

Thanks Greatly. CPF is a wonderful place!
PM replied.
Greg



vortechs said:


> Sure, no problem. I'll send you a PM.


----------



## ciam (Jul 24, 2006)

vortechs said:


> Note that the DeOxit or ProGold pens contain 6 ml, according to the package. They weight about 0.4 oz each.
> 
> I have extras. I'll send you a PM.


 
Thanks so much again!!! Normally, those of us outside the U.S. could only drool on the sideline for great deals like this.

As for the 5 oz ProGold thingie that I mentioned, it's actually a 5% solution spray. For a 100% ProGold pen like the one mentioned on this thread, it costs as much, i.e. around C$30.


----------



## Handlobraesing (Jul 24, 2006)

ciam said:


> Thanks so much again!!! Normally, those of us outside the U.S. could only drool on the sideline for great deals like this.
> 
> As for the 5 oz ProGold thingie that I mentioned, it's actually a 5% solution spray. For a 100% ProGold pen like the one mentioned on this thread, it costs as much, i.e. around C$30.



The spray is for different applications, such as potentiometers and things you need to wash out then leave a small amount behind.


----------



## wptski (Jul 24, 2006)

Look here:Caig Products


----------



## snakebite (Jul 24, 2006)

i have enough to last me awhile.
if i find more i will get them and post here.


----------



## vortechs (Jul 26, 2006)

I got a couple of packages of the 14g spray cans at a local Radio Shack store that was closing. I have not seen the DeoxIT and ProGold spray cans on sale at the non-closing stores yet (they normally cost about $15 for a package with one of each spray can). Perhaps the spray cans will go on clearance sometime as well. I think Caig Laboratories Inc. (the makers of DeoxIT and ProGold) have changed the name of ProGold to DeoxIT Gold.


----------



## vortechs (Jul 30, 2006)

For those who are interested in the DeoxIT and ProGold pens, but do not have a Radio Shack store nearby (or if your local Radio Shack is out of stock) several sales and trade threads now offer them: 

Handlobraesing: http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=125437
gl22man: http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=127039
vortechs: http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=127216


----------



## roguesw (Aug 1, 2006)

thanks vortechs for offering these
i live in japan and i have not seen these pens or deoxit or progold products available here
great shipping and great pms, vortechs was a pleasure to deal with
i got them within a week
upon receiving them, i attacked all flashlight and electornics within hands reach with the deoxit and progold
i treated my M3T and the beam was noticeable brighter, found a lot of oxidation on my lights and the deoxit took it off straight away 
its a good investment and makes all electrical contacts clean
i am trying to find as many things to apply it on
cheers again to vortechs for offering this


----------



## GregWormald (Aug 2, 2006)

I got a set sent to Australia with the kind help of Vortechs. They arrived today (mailed on 24th).
Thanks all for your help and information.
Greg


----------



## vortechs (Aug 3, 2006)

Hi Greg and rougesw, 

Thanks for letting me know the pens arrived safely. Glad I could help some of our CPF members who live outside the USA. Hope you enjoyed the chance to participate in the Radio Shack clearance sale.


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Aug 4, 2006)

Vortechs:

I recieved the 3 deoxit/progold Sets a couple days ago,


Thanks for Fast shipping and a Great Price!


Cheers to you!
Benny
Norway


----------



## ciam (Aug 6, 2006)

I received my two sets on Thursday too. They would be great for my electronic gears, not to mention the Mag85 that I'm building now. Many many thanks to Vortechs for his great offer again!


----------



## jugeh (Aug 6, 2006)

Is it still possible to have sent one set to germany?


----------



## vortechs (Aug 6, 2006)

jugeh said:


> Is it still possible to have sent one set to germany?


 
Sure, I have lots of them. See my trade thread (https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/127216). Post over there or send me a PM. 

You can also try Handlobraesing's sales thread: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/125437


----------



## vortechs (Aug 11, 2006)

Here is a related thread about the Caig Laboratories products (DeoxIT and ProGold) and o-rings: http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=128213

Here are the part numbers of the Caig Laboratories products from Radio Shack: 
The part number for the DeoxIT pen is: D100P (Radio Shack stock # 640-4336) 
The part number for the ProGold pen is: G100P (Radio Shack stock # 640-4337) 
The part number for the 2 pack of 14g spray cans is: DGN5MS-15 (Radio Shack stock # 640-4338) [not on clearance]


----------



## vortechs (Sep 27, 2006)

Can anyone find the DeoxIT or ProGold pens at Radio Shack anymore? The local stores around here are all sold out (partially due to me buying all I could find) and the pens are no longer available online at radioshack.com


----------

